# Need help - vinyl deck disaster



## sendres (Jul 12, 2007)

*Finicky*

I've had issue with the Ducan prodect as well. Fortuneately, it was a much smaller project (4x4' landing). But after researching what I was going to do with my large deck I ended up with Vinyl as well. There just aren't a lot of options for a water sealed deck. Though I avoided the Ducan product and went with one that is heat welded together as opposed to glued. From my first experience, I decided that this took more of a specialty skill with a large learning curve (like mudding and tapping but much harder to repair) so I hired some who speciallized in it to do the install. I'm quite happy with the job they did. I'm in Sherwood Park. If you want the company I used, let me know and I'll dig up the name. I'll try to find a picture and post it.


----------



## Donut Baker (Jun 24, 2009)

*Name of company please*

If you could please give me the name of the company you used for your project in Sherwood Park, this would be appreciated. I live near Edmonton so this is close for me.

Thank you.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Can I ask why you want a sealed deck like this? I would think that one that drains through would be less hassle and significantly less expensive.


----------



## sendres (Jul 12, 2007)

The company name was Dexperts, it should be in the Yellow pages under decks. Gareth was my contact.

Brik, As you can see in the last picture it is an elevated deck with patio space underneath. By sealing it, it creates a dry space underneath for storage or just hosting in inclimate weather.


----------



## DSRenos (Jul 6, 2009)

*Ducan decking*

So sorry to read about your problem. I am a certified Ducan Installer in BC. I assume you laid the vinyl yourself. The seam can be repaired if there is still an edge showing that has no glue on it. It should probably be heat seamed. Did you use the seam sealer glue for the seams originally? It should always be rolled out to form a small bead on the edge that can be smoothed out. Heat seaming is the best method but is not recommended for DIY's. It is too bad that you have applied PL400. This will make the repair more difficult. 
Bubbling of the product usually occurs in the first few days as the glue creates gas that will be absorbed. It is important NOT to try to roll this out as it will only stretch the vinyl. In bad cases, or if the vinyl was laid in cool weather, it can take up to 2 weeks to flatten out. If bubbling occurs months later, it could be from dampness that was in the plywood before laying the vinyl. This could cause problems in the future as the wood may not dry out.
When applying the glue, (I know it is too late now, but is important for other readers) a generous amount must be applied to both the wood and then the fabric backing and let dry to tacky, making sure none gets on the area where the overlap of adjoining pieces will be. Then the seam sealer ( or heat welding) is applied to the overlap. 
I hope this answers a few questions and I hope you can find someone to repair it for you from your area. Good luck.


----------



## kula (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,
I'm sorry to see that problem.But if haven't fixed that yet we can help you.I have vinyl decking company and our Moisture Control Tehnician can come to see what can be properly done.Of course that coming and estimate of cost is free and any work done has fully warranty on workmenship and material.Prices are very compatible and work is at high quality.
If you want more information you can conntact me at [email protected]
Mirsad


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you thought of cement board and tile over the vinyl? That should be weather tite, ,maintenance free, allow for storage underneath and please everyone. There are beautiful outdoor tile patterns that should work well for your home. I would think you could put the cement board right over the vinyl and then tile.


----------

